
Ask HN: How to verify a BlockSign transaction in the Bitcoin blockchain? - 7bisso
https://github.com/blocksign/blocksign
======
7bisso
""A BlockSign Transaction is a transaction on the bitcoin blockchain
representing legally binding signatures on any document, contract, or
agreement. It can be any bitcoin transaction with at least one Pay-To-PubKey-
Hash Input and at least one BlockSign Output.

The PubKey Hash (aka. Bitcoin Address) in the Pay-To-PubKey-Hash Input
identifies the signer (or signers) while the hash digest embedded in the
BlockSign Output identifies the document being signed.""

I can understand how a document can be signed and bound, but the process of
verifying the signature is still obscure to me !

Can anyone clarify this please ?

